# Reid To Make High-Speed Rail Announcement



## jcl653 (Oct 13, 2010)

> *Reid To Make High-Speed Rail Announcement*_News Conference Scheduled For 1:30 P.M._
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- Nevada Sen. Harry Reid is scheduled to discuss the future of high-speed rail in Nevada at a news conference Wednesday afternoon at the University of Nevada, Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 13, 2010)

jcl653 said:


> > *Reid To Make High-Speed Rail Announcement*_News Conference Scheduled For 1:30 P.M._
> >
> > LAS VEGAS -- Nevada Sen. Harry Reid is scheduled to discuss the future of high-speed rail in Nevada at a news conference Wednesday afternoon at the University of Nevada, Las Vegas.
> >
> > ...


Looks and feels like a Pander Bear just before the election.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 13, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> jcl653 said:
> 
> 
> > > *Reid To Make High-Speed Rail Announcement*_News Conference Scheduled For 1:30 P.M._
> ...


Aloha

While I never heard that expression, the announcement was to be a total waste of everthing. Absolutly meaningless.


----------



## George Harris (Oct 14, 2010)

So far as I know, there is no project ready to break ground in Nevada. Several years back Reid snuck some money into a bill that was earmarked to study Maglev from Las Vegas to the California line. This maneuver probably has even less substance. Based on some things I hear, his re-election bid may be in trouble.


----------

